# How to extract character/ car models from various PC games?



## gdebojyoti (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello guys,

I have recently started 3D modeling. I was wondering if there is a way to extract the models from various PC games (like Crysis 2, FIFA 12, NFS Hot Pursuit, etc). Does anyone know of any suitable hack? Also, is there any website where I can download them for free?


P.S.  I hope that this question is not breaking any forum rule. I am not indulging in any piracy or cracking. I just want to extract the various models to study them closely and use and/ or modify them only for my personal non-commercial use.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 16, 2011)

^I am no expert.. But if you really do want to tinker with character models you have a very good chance of doing it with Fallout 3, Fallout-New Vegas, Elder Scrolls games since bethesda provides the tools to do so and there are a few very active communities specializing in modding(character,models, textures, new storyline,skins, etc etc.)
*geck.bethsoft.com/index.php/Main_Page
Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Mods and community
(P.S. If you have Dragon Age you can download the Bioware Dragon Age toolset for free and mess with stuff at your whim  ) But the games of which you talked about, I doubt there is any developer tool that does that. Crytek just provides their game SDK for free.CryENGINE 3: Free SDK download - Mod DB


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2011)

To extract any 3d model from a dx 9.0 game.. you can use 3D ripper DX 

3D Ripper DX

you can export the models to 3ds max and maya readable formats.


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

For Gta San Andreas use img tool.

download link


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 16, 2011)

^^^ sorry for information overload.


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

^Its ontopic so its nice.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help and links. I'll try them ASAP.


----------

